# أعمال الحفريات في المشاريع الهندسية



## architect one (14 ديسمبر 2009)

مادة 1- ماهية الأعمال :
يشمل هذا الفصل كافة الأعمال العائدة للحفر والردم والهدم والحفريات الصخرية – ونزح المياه بالإضافة إلى أعمال التخطيط والتسوية وأساسات البناء .

مادة 2- التخطيط وتسجيل سوية الأرض الطبيعية :
آ – تحدد الإدارة للمتعهد النقاط والإشارات والإتجاهات الرئيسية اللازمة لتركيز وتخطيط الأخرى اللازمة للسير في أعمال المشروع داخلاً وخارجاً على مسؤليته وبشكل يتفق مع المخططات كما هي عليه المحافظة على نقاط و إشارات التخطيط المسلمة إليه للعودة إليها عند اللزوم .
ب – على المتعهد أن يقوم قبل المباشرة بأعمال الحفر بتنظيف الأرض ضمن حدود المشروع من جميع القازورات والأوساخ وجذور الأشجار والنباتات ويعتبر هذا العمل مشمولاً ضمن السعر الموضوع للحفريات ثم تؤخذ سوية الأرض الطبيعية وتسجل على مصور مرقم يربط بدفاتر التقابل لتكون أساساً لأقيسة الحفريات فيما بعد. 
ج – أن كافة النفقات العائدة لأعمال التخطيط وتثبيت الإشارات كما أن النفقات اللازمة لإعادة الإشارات في حالة فقدانها أو نقلها أو تعطيلها تقع على عاتق المتعهد وتدخل في سعر الحفريات .


















الأعمال الترابية

مادة 1- أعمال الحفريات :
آ – تعمل كافة أعمال الحفريات للأساسات والمجاري وغرف التفتيش والتسوية وغيرها بالشكل والأقيسة المعينة في التصاميم حسب الأعماق والمناسيب التي يعينها المهندس المشرف على ضوء نتائج السبر التي يقوم بها المتعهد في موقع العمل بالشكل والمساحة والعمق والمكان الذي يعينه المهندس المذكور .
ولا يجوز المباشرة ببناء أو صب الأساسات قبل تسجيل كميات الحفريات وموافقة المهندس المشرف خطياً على ملائمة التربة لتحمل الأثقال الملحوظة عليها. 
ب – على المتعهد إتخاذ كافة الإجراءات اللازمة التي يقترحها المهندس المشرف للتصرف بالأتربة الناجمة عن الحفريات طيلة مدة البناء حتى يأذن له المهندس المذكور بإعادة إملاء القسم اللازم منها في المحلات التي تتطلب ذلك , وذلك تبعاً للطريقة التي لا تتعارض مع القوانين المرعية الإجراء كعدم عرقلة سير الطرق مع تأمين حاجات أعمال البناء كترك الفتحات اللازمة لصب ونقل البيتون وحفظ المواد والإحضارات اللازمة للبناء في مختلف مراحله .

مادة 2- ترحيل الأنقاض والفضلات :
ترفع جميع الحجارة والأتربة الزائدة والفضلات والأنقاض الموجودة في موقع العمل وغير المرغوب فيها وذلك بمقتضى تعليمات المهندس المشرف وتنقل إلى أماكن خارج منطقة المشروع وتفرغ في أماكن التفريغ العامة التي لا تعارض بها السلطات والهيئات المحلية . وتعتبر نفقات الترحيل داخلة ضمن السعر الموضوع للحفريات .

مادة 3- تدابير منع الإنهيارات وتجميع المياه :
على المتعهد أن يقوم على مسؤوليته الوحيدة بجميع التدابير اللازمة لحفظ جوانب الحفريات من الإنهيارات وعليه أن يقوم بوضع جميع الدعائم والمساند التي تتطلبها طبيعة العمل أو التي يقترحها المهندس المشرف وذلك على نفقته الخاصة ومسؤوليته وفي حال حدوث ما يجعل هذه التدابير غير كافية عليه أن يزيد منها كل ما طلب المهندس المشرف ذلك .

علماً بأن كل هذه التدبير لا تمنع من أن يبقى المتعهد هو المسؤول الوحيد عن جميع ما يحدث من إنهيارات وحوادث عمل وتدخل هذه الأعباء في سعر الحفريات ولا يدفع عنها للمتعهد أي تعويض .

مادة 4- الحفريات الصخرية :
1-	لا تعتبر الحفريات صخرية إلا إذا كانت قاسية جداَ أو يتعذر حفرها أو استخراجها إلا بإستعمال النقار الآلي ولا يعني ذلك أن المتعهد مجبر على حفرها واستخراجها بالنقار الآلي وإنما يمكن استعمال عدة كمبرسات أو آليات صخر ( تراكس ) مناسبة ويمنع منعاً باتاً استعمال المتفجرات وعلى المتعهد اتخاذ كل الإجراءات اللازمة للحفر الجزئي عند الجوار والتدعيم الجزئي منعاً لأي خطورة بالنسبة للأبنية المجاورة . علماً بأنه لا يدفع عن الحفريات سعر خاص بل سعر واحد يشمل الحفريات الترابية و الصخرية من كل الأنواع . وأن ناتج الحفريات من الصخور والحجارة هي حق المتعهد .

مادة 5- التمديدات ومجاري المياه :
أن جميع مايعثر عليه المتعهد أثناء قيامه بالحفريات من تمديدات كهربائية أو هاتفية أو مجاري مياه للشرب أو غيرها فإنه يجب على المتعهد أن يوقف متابعة الحفر في القسم الموجود فيه مثل هذه التمديدات ويعلم الإدارة بذلك , فإما أن تقوم المصلحة ذات العلاقة بتحويل تأسيساتها خارج الحفريات وإما آن تكلف الإدارة نفس المتعهد بتحويلها أو أن الإدارة نفسها تقوم بهذا العمل بوسائلها الخاصة , وليس للمتعهد أن يطالب بتنفيذ هذه الأشغال أو بعضها إلا بتكليف من الإدارة ويعتبر المتعهد مسؤولاً عن أي تخريب أو ضرر يصيب هذه التمديدات نتيجة لإهماله .

مادة 6- الزيادة في الحفريات :
عند وقوع أية زيادة في عرض أو طول أو عمق الحفريات عن الأبعاد المعينة في التصاميم أو التي حددها المهندس المشرف فإنه يجب على المتعهد أن يملأ الأقسام الزائدة وعل نفقته الخاصة بالبيتون العادي عيار ( 150 كغ إسمنت / م3 ) وبالأشكال التي يطلبها المهندس المذكور ولا يدفع أي سعر إضافي لزيادة أبعاد الحفريات عن المخططات .

مادة 7- الردميات :
يجب أن تنفذ أعمال الردم للتسوية وردم حفريات الأساسات والأسيقة والمجاري وغيرها بدقة واعتناء تدريجياً على طبقات متتالية وتفرش كل طبقة بسماكة لا تزيد عن ( 30 سم ) وترش بالماء وتدق جيداً حتى ترص تماماً .
ويجب أن تكون الأتربة المستعملة للردم خالية من الأنقاض والأوساخ والمواد الغريبة ونفايات الورق وورق الأشجار ويعتبر المتعهد مسؤلاً عن كل هبوط يحصل بعد الردم .وعليه أن يرحل التراب الزائد بعد الإنتهاء من عمليات الردم والتسوية ولا يعطى المتعهد أي تعويض عن الردميات المنفذة كما أنه لا يعطى تعويض عن ترحيل الأتربة التي تزيد عن حاجة الردميات إلى مواقع التفريغ العامة .

مادة 8- الهدميات :
على المتعهد أن يقوم بجميع أعمال الهدم وفك الأساسات والبناء والذي قد يعترض تنفيذ الحفريات وأعمال الورشة فالأنقاض المستخرجة من الحفريات والتي تستفيد منها الإدارة يجب على المتعهد عدم التصرف بها ونقلها فور استخراجها إلى الأماكن التي يعينها المهندس داخل منطقة المشروع أو بعيدة عنه ويجب أن يفرزها ويكومها كل نوع على حدة أما الأنقاض التي لا تحتاجها الإدارة فإنه يجب على المتعهد ترحيلها بعد موافقة المهندس المسؤول على ذلك .

مادة 9-الاشغال في الماء:
يترتب على المتعهد أن يؤمن سيلان الماء الراشح الى داخل الحفريات الى جور خاصة تضخ منها,
وهذه النزحيات مهما بلغ شأنها ومهما تكررت سواء أثناء أعمال الحفريات أو أعمال البناء , فانها تدخل بالسعر العائد للحفريات بالماء ,وعلى المتعهد أن يجهز ورشته بالادوات والاوائل اللازمة لتأمين ضخ المياه بصورة منتظمة لعدم تعطيل الاشغال . 

مادة 10- تقدير الحفريات والردميات :
تقدر الحفريات استناداً لمناسيب الأرض الطبيعية بالتقابل من الإدارة والمتعهد قبل المباشرة بالعمل . وتقدر بالمتر المكعب للحجم النظري ويؤخذ أساساً للتكعيب أوسع مسقط أفقي للأعمال الإنشائية بالأساسات دون الأخذ بعين الاعتبار توسيع الحفريات التي تتطلبه أعمال التسنيد أو القوالب اللازمة لصب البيتون وعلى المتعهد أخذ ذلك بعين الاعتبار عند تحديد سعر الحفريات .
أما الأتربة المستخرجة من الحفريات فيستعمل ما يصلح منها في أعمال الإملاء عند الإقتضاء وسعر الحفريات يشمل هذه النفقات . أما الفائض فيرحل إلى أماكن التفريغ العامة .
وعندما تكون اتربة الحفريات غير كافية لإستكمال الردميات فعلى المتعهد تأمين أتربة الردم اللازمة من مواقع الاستعارة المناسبة على أن يدفع للمتعهد سعر خاص بالمتر المكعب لقاء كمية الأتربة التي جرى تأمينها من غرف الاستعارة يحسب تكعيبها الحقيقي بموجب المقاطع التي تؤخذ بالتقابل ما بين الإدارة والمتعهد. 

مادة 11- الأعمال المشمولة بهذا القسم :
1ً – المقصود من كلمة حفريات كما هو مبين في جدول الكميات الحفريات على كافة أنواعها :
كافة الأعمال اللازمة لإتمام الحفرية والمذكورة أعلاه ومنها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر التخطيط وتأمين المناسيب ونقاط الإرتفاعات والتسوية وبصورة عامة تأمين كافة المعلومات اللازمة لأخذ الأقيسة كما يشمل رفع الأعشاب والأنقاض على كامل المساحة المطلوب حفرها وقلع الأشجار في الساحة المذكورة , كما يشمل سعر الحفريات نفسها استعمال الثاقب الآلي والتسنيد والتدعيم مع إعادة رفع أخشاب التسنيد بعد إنتهاء الحفريات وتسوية جوانب الحفريات وأرضيتها بشكل منتظم وتعبئة الأماكن الزائدة عن المصورات بيتون عيار 150 وكافة أجور اليد العاملة اللازمة للحفر والرفع والنقل والتفريغ في أماكن التفريغ العامة وذلك بعد فرش ما يستخرج من الحفريات في الأرض المحيطة بالأبنية , وداخلها لتأمين المناسيب التي تتطلب المصورات أو التي تطلبها الإدارة حسب إرشاداتها عند التنفيذ وتحضير الأرض التي ستردم وذلك بدكها وسقايتها والردم وتعبئة الحفر بما في ذلك رش المياه اللازمة بعد فرش الأتربة على طبقات ودكها لزيادة تراصها وعمل جوانب الحفريات والتصريف بالفائض من الأتربة والأنقاض ونقلها خارج موقع العمل وكافة الأعمال الأخرى اللازمة لإنجاز الحفر وبصورة مقبولة ومرضية .
2ً – إذا ظهر أثناء الحفريات لزوم تجميع الناتج في بعض الأماكن بصورة مؤقتة بقصد إعادة استخدامها في الردميات بموجب المصورات وتعليمات الإدارة فإن هذا العمل يكون أيضاً مشمولاً بسعر الحفريات و لا يدفع له أي إضافة .
3ً – من المقصود أيضاً بكلمة حفريات هو الحفر من جميع الأنواع سواء كان لعمل عضائد أو أساسات جدران أو حفريات على ساحة واسعة لتفريغ الأقبية سواء كانت سطحية أو عميقة لأي عمق كان أو حفريات كهريز .


----------

